# Ring Challenge details - Siegfried & Gotterdammerung



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Time to unveil the details for the last 2 operas in the cycle.

To see the reviews, refer to these threads...

Ring Challenge - part 3 - Siegfried
Ring Challenge - part 4 - Gotterdammerung - Discussion thread


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

*Siegfried:*

Siegfried - René Kollo
Mime - Helmut Pampuch
Brünnhilde - Hildegard Behrens 
Wanderer - Robert Hale
Alberich - Ekkehard Wlaschiha
Fafner - Kurt Moll
Erda - Hanna Schwarz
Waldvogel - Julie Kaufmann

Bavarian State Opera / Wolfgang Sawallisch
Munich 1989


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

*Gotterdammerung*:

Siegfried - Ben Heppner
Gunther - Gerd Grochowski
Hagen - Mikhail Petrenko
Alberich - Dale Duesing
Brünnhilde - Katarina Dalayman
Gutrune - Emma Vetter
Waltraute - Anne Sofie von Otter
First Norn - Maria Radner
Second Norn - Lilli Paasikivi
Third Norn - Miranda Keys
Woglinde - Anna Siminska
Wellgunde - Eva Vogel
Flosshilde - Maria Radner

Berlin Philharmonic / Sir Simon Rattle
Aix en Provence Festival 2009


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for organizing this and hosting these recordings!

It has been quite interesting!

I am a little surprised that _Götterdämmerung_ was Rattle again. I didn't listen to the _Siegfried_, but Rattle's Rheingold was my favorite of the three I heard, and his _Götterdämmerung_ the least favorite.

Though it ties in with what Eric Owens was saying last night (during an intermission of the stream of _Die Walküre_ from Chicago) about how Wotan/Wotan/Wanderer are essentially three different roles. The Ring Cycle is four operas, and they all work very differently. George Bernard Shaw famously saw _Götterdämmerung_ as a step back - both dramatically and musically - after the radical works that precede it, and I don't think he's wrong (even if he didn't understand (or accept) that this was purposeful).


----------

